# Onkyo has been in the shop for a Month!



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

My man cave is depressing without surround sound. I don't even want to watch movies or play video games without my surround sound. My SR507 lost all connectivity with the HDMI ports so it is in the shop. They have replaced two boards and it hasn't fixed it. Now they are waiting on Onkyo again to send them some other board... how many boards are in a receiver?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That is frustrating, If I were you i would contact Onkyo and request a replacement receiver. Explain that you have been waiting for over a month and what the service shop have done. You never know what they might say or do for you.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am really sorry to read of your continued lack of an AVR. You could Audition an AVR from Best Buy and return it when yours comes back unless you prefer the new AVR. With BB's 30 Day Return Policy (longer if BB RZ Member), it would give you some time to decide and have a HT again.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am really sorry to read of your continued lack of an AVR. You could Audition an AVR from Best Buy and return it when yours comes back unless you prefer the new AVR. With BB's 30 Day Return Policy (longer if BB RZ Member), it would give you some time to decide and have a HT again.
> Cheers,
> JJ


LOL... that actually sounds like an awesome idea.. but my lazy butt would probably for get to take it back in 30 days and then i would be stuck with two receivers


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thats why it is always good to have a back up. Like the one I have in the classifieds...:whistling::bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

panaman said:


> LOL... that actually sounds like an awesome idea.. but my lazy butt would probably for get to take it back in 30 days and then i would be stuck with two receivers


Hello,
If it would help, I would set a Reminder and PM when you have a couple of days left.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Not to be the bearer of bad news but my 806 was in for repairs at the local qualified service center for over 3 months before finally it was shipped to Onkyo and they shipped me a replacement 807. Not sure what had happened to my 806.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> That is frustrating, If I were you i would contact Onkyo and request a replacement receiver. Explain that you have been waiting for over a month and what the service shop have done. You never know what they might say or do for you.


I like your answer tony as it might get good results, my brother had issues with his Marantz on a couple occasions and they ended up getting him a replacment model which was also an upgrade as they had changed models i that time frame,. so i'd say it is definatly worth a shot, who knows what kind of response you'll get but i'm sure it will be good as all they want to do is keep customers happy and returning for more.:T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Please post the name of the shop so that others may know not to deal with them. If they are on their third board, they apparently don't have a good idea of how to troubleshoot the units.

Also, Onkyo is not among the vendors that I would rate highly in tech and parts support. IME, they have high value products, but less than impressive reliability and servicability. I do not get excited when I see them come in for service. Onkyo has never been very helpful and they in terms of tech support nor parts for non-ASCs. I cannot really comment on how they support ASCs, as I have not been one for them in over two decades.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> They have replaced two boards and it hasn't fixed it.


That would raise a red flag for me. Sounds like improper troubleshooting.

Edit: Leonard beat me to it in the post above.


​


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Agree with all the above comments, if they were a decent dealership they should at least give you something to use in the interim, but I would also want a replacement unit.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

lcaillo said:


> Please post the name of the shop so that others may know not to deal with them. If they are on their third board, they apparently don't have a good idea of how to troubleshoot the units.
> 
> Also, Onkyo is not among the vendors that I would rate highly in tech and parts support. IME, they have high value products, but less than impressive reliability and servicability. I do not get excited when I see them come in for service. Onkyo has never been very helpful and they in terms of tech support nor parts for non-ASCs. I cannot really comment on how they support ASCs, as I have not been one for them in over two decades.


I actually bought my receiver on Newegg and I dropped off the unit personally at the only service center that was someone close to me.. 2 hours away.. but was on the way to visit my parents so no big deal....
I really do not think it is the service centers fault. It seems like their hands are tide. They explained to me that they can't even switch out parts on the Onkyo equipment with parts they have in stock. Onkyo has to actually mail them the part on all warrenty stuff. They also said they have to go through Onkyo's trouble shooting process. So it sounds like to me they just have a strict set of guidelines they need to follow when working on warrenty repair work for Onkyo.

I also filled out the contact form on Onkyo's website yesterday saying they should send me a replacement reciever. That I shouldn't be without my reciever as long as I have.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Might be worth a Call to Onkyo demanding a New Unit. Be polite, even sweet talk, and convey that you are a loyal Customer and how the loss of your AVR for this long is really affecting you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## HillCountry (May 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that. 
The industry, overall, is getting horrible in terms of service. I used to have a lot of very high end audio and have since liquidated it and gone to less expensive stuff. I also greatly simplified my system. It's too bad because I suspect many of the mfg's are seeing reductions in sales. It is in part due to the economy but also in part due to the poor service and support. I decided I needed to have equipment I could have a backup for or equipment that just gets tossed if it breaks. That’s a sad statement to be sure. One experience I had was sending an amp in for repair. Turnaround was almost two months. They refused to return in the box I sent it in (it was more than adequate) and promptly charged me almost $120 for a cardboard box. To top it all off they charged me twice the cost in return shipping as it cost me to send it to them. Yes, it was shipped the same way an insured (at least I insured it to them). I'm sure the actual repairs were just as ridiculous. This was a high end company - I'll never buy from them again. The total cost was about $650 for replacing a single low power transistor on the input driver board. The part is available for less than $1.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Not all of the industry is bad in terms of service. I was service manager for a dealer selling Onkyo back in the 1980s and it was very similar to the way it is now. Yamaha and Denon were far superior in support and service then and are today as well. Denon has had its glitches, but in general, if I get a unit in for repair, the likelihood of getting support or parts and repairing the unit efficiently and cost effectively is is far greater than if an Onkyo comes in. IMO, Onkyo is much like Samsung in video. They appear to be willing to buy market share with high performance, feature-filled products at lower pricing. The difference has to come from somewhere.


----------



## HillCountry (May 29, 2010)

I'm sure everything and everyone is not bad, appologies if that was the impression I left. It just seems that there are enough that are it is hurting the entire industry. I'm sure the company you mentioned does a great job. I'm sure there area others as well. Those that aren't need some feedback so as to give them a heads up though. 

Thanks -


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You are absolutely correct. Many manufacturers do not provide adequate support nor parts. Those that do should be recognized and those that do not should be exposed. Onkyo is not among the worst by any means among CE manufacturers, but compared to their direct competitors below average, IMO.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

just got a call today from the shop.. they said its fixed. They said the HDMI board that onkyo sent them had some old firmware on it or something and once they updated the firmware it fixed it.
They are mailing it out today and I should have it early next week. (hopefully monday)


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good deal, too bad it took so long to troubleshoot though.:foottap:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Troubleshooting with Onkyo for most shops amounts to guessing at the board to change, getting it if it is available, then guessing again when that does not solve the problem. I recommend using a larger more experienced depot repair facility such as United Radio for repairs like this unless you have a local shop who is factory authorized AND has LOTs of experience with the product.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

lcaillo said:


> Troubleshooting with Onkyo for most shops amounts to guessing at the board to change, getting it if it is available, then guessing again when that does not solve the problem. I recommend using a larger more experienced depot repair facility such as United Radio for repairs like this unless you have a local shop who is factory authorized AND has LOTs of experience with the product.


well the only reason I used this shop was because its 2 hours from my house and was on the way to visit my parents... so I just dropped it off on the way..


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

In general, if you can find a good ASC locally, I would recommend using them. Given the experience with many of the more complex AVRs these days, it may be less likely that smaller shops can effectively service them, particularly if they do not get good support in terms of parts, tech support, and training from the vendor. Also, generally, I do not like large depot servicers because the tend to be very inflexible and not very customer oriented. In the case of UR, I have found this to not be the case, and on many things it is more efficient to ship it than to have it done locally. Shipping itself then becomes an issue to deal with, however.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

well i got it back.... the back of it was dented in..a little from the shipping..... i took pictures of it.... 
I decided to try it because I feel like only half a man with no surround sound....
I get sound going through the HDMI but I get no video at all........
If i hold the video button down it says 1080P/60hz - OFF


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd be on the horn to Onkyo, ASAP.:rolleyesno:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I always recommend using the original carton when shipping, then double boxing it in a larger carton as well. AVRs are often damaged if you don't. The original cartons are lucky to make it one way to the dealer. They have the right shape packing material, however. Even if you don't have the original box, I recommend double boxing any AVR, but particularly the heavier ones.

I agree, I would be contacting customer relations at Onkyo for assistance, as well as the carrier and the shop that shipped it to you. Save all of the packing material that they used and take lots of detailed photos.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah, I didnt ship it to them... i dropped it off.. just the receiver.. they just used any old box...
I figured they would have taken it to like a ups store where they would have packed it for them since onkyo was flipping the bill.

I emailed the shop.. they are closed right now and onkyo's hours are only till 5pm est.... so I'll call them tomorrow also.
what a experience I've been having.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Truly sorry to read about your recent events. My experience with UPS is such that I never sell A/V Gear out of my Area without Double Boxing and am still reticent to do so.

In the future, I would definitely bring the original Carton when dropping off to a Service Center if you are going to get it Shipped back. Most Service Centers are not going to go out of their way and take it somewhere like the UPS Store for Packaging when they can just have their UPS Driver come by and pick it up.

You now have a compelling case to get a Brand New AVR. Again, the best way to make Onkyo help you is to be pleasant. If you can get them to be your advocate, you really have a shot at a new Unit.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Excellent advice. Be pleasant and have all of your experience documented. More detail, in writing, will get you a lot more results than anything else. You need to start a claim with the carrier as well. They will likely deny the claim because it was not packaged adequately. You then have more reason to show that Onkyo and their agent, the servicer, have not done what they should to solve the problem that THEY are responsible for solving with YOUR unit. Work this from all angles.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

The shop had me fill out the claim form on the UPS website. If UPS pays me for the the receiver I am fine with that. either way.. i want a replacement receiver or $300 bucks....

If they just pay me for a receiver, got any recommendations on a new one.. i dont think they make the same one i got anymore.
I need 4 HDMI inputs and 5.1


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Sadly, the UPS process is going to take some time. Once you have a max budget, that is when I would really start looking. Off the top of my head, the TX-SR608 makes a good deal of sense and is a definite upgrade over your 507.

If you can up your budget to 400 Dollars, you could get a TX-SR707 from Accessories4less. This would give you Preamp Outputs, Audyssey MultEQ and more. It would be moving 2 Series up the Onkyo Range. Or better yet, the HT-RC180 for 429. This Model is virtually a clone of the TX-NR807 and would give you Internet Radio/Firmware Updates. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Sadly, the UPS process is going to take some time. Once you have a max budget, that is when I would really start looking. Off the top of my head, the TX-SR608 makes a good deal of sense and is a definite upgrade over your 507.
> 
> If you can up your budget to 400 Dollars, you could get a TX-SR707 from Accessories4less. This would give you Preamp Outputs, Audyssey MultEQ and more. It would be moving 2 Series up the Onkyo Range.
> ...


One benefit I would have with staying with an onkyo brand receiver is that I also purchased the Ipod dock for the receiver...
But at the same time.... i hardly ever used it..... I use my receiver 90% of the time for movies and games. The other 10% I usually just have the radio on when I am doing web development or something to that nature.....

I have started looking at some stuff
Pioneer VSX-920-K 7.1-Channel 3-D Ready A/V Receiver
YAMAHA 5.1-Channel Digital Home Theater Receiver RX-V467
ONKYO TX-SR508 7.1-Channel Home Theater Receiver
ONKYO TX-SR608 7.2-Channel Home Theater Receiver

The SR707 does look nice... but its a little over budget... need to watch my spending.. I got a 2nd kid on the way.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Well. With the TX-NR807 and HT-RC180, you would get Internet Radio. While I did not think I would be that impressed, the Services bundled with the Onkyo's is excellent. vTuner, Pandora, Rhapsody, and Sirius Internet Radio are quite good. With Sirius, you get a 30 Day Free Trial without having to even register. vTuner, and Pandora are free and are awesome.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Well. With the TX-NR807 and HT-RC180, you would get Internet Radio. While I did not think I would be that impressed, the Services bundled with the Onkyo's is excellent. vTuner, Pandora, Rhapsody, and Sirius Internet Radio are quite good. With Sirius, you get a 30 Day Free Trial without having to even register. vTuner, and Pandora are free and are awesome.
> Cheers,
> JJ


maybe so.. but i can get all kinds of internet radio on my XBOX360... my PS3 probably plays the stuff too... just never messed with it..... i rarely listen to it... normally I just listen to the local radio station


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I also second Jacks suggestion for the 707. Bang for buck its a very good option.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You could also add Onkyo's HD Radio Module and have far greater SQ. Perhaps you could sell your Onkyo iPod Dock and put the proceeds towards the HD Radio Module. What is awesome about HD Radio is that it is free,
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> I also second Jacks suggestion for the 707. Bang for buck its a very good option.


yeah.. i do like it.. I got a feeling this entire UPS process of getting me money ro what ever is going to be another long out drowned out process....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes it will be, I had to file claims with them in the past and it can take as long as two months.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes it will be, I had to file claims with them in the past and it can take as long as two months.


thee is no way i am waiting two months... can't i just take it to a ups store and have one of those inspect it


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you have the funds, I would pick up an AVR now and demand cash from UPS. Some Stores offer extended period "Same as Cash" offers.
Given how long you have been without an AVR, I would look into that. It must be terrible having to use the TV's Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

panaman said:


> thee is no way i am waiting two months... can't i just take it to a ups store and have one of those inspect it


You can try, I would seriously contact Onkyo directly right away and tell them what has happened and that you would like them to speed up the process as they were involved in this as well.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You have no choice but to play by their rules. You can keep calling and maybe they will get tired of you and get to it, but my experience with these claims is that they pretty much take their time and hope you will get tired and drop it.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

I contacted Onkyo and they pretty much just wiped their hands clean of it and said I have to just file the claim with UPS
On a side note... UPS mailed me the return shipping label to mail the receiver to their inspections place.
I should be able to get it out tomorrow.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats at least some good news, hope all works out. What a bad deal.:hissyfit:


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

bambino said:


> Thats at least some good news, hope all works out. What a bad deal.:hissyfit:


bad deal or just bad luck.... not sure yet onder:
The worst part is I keep getting these awesome bluray movies in the mail from netflix... and I am forced to watch them in the living room..... at least the living room has a yamaha sound bar thing which is better than LCD speakers.... but it doesn't come close to my man cave. Also my man cave has a beer fridge 5 feet from the couch

I should just go buy a new unit... I just can't see them actually repairing this one... who knows how many boards are bad and also it needs a new shell

what do you guys think of the TX-SR508... it seems to have everything i need and its only $275


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

LCD speakers, really bad deal! I put my self in that situation a couple months ago (kinda) when i caught my twins getting curious about what was behind the grills of the speakers so i packed'em up and put them away, i could only stand it for about 2 weeks before i got them back out and now for some reason they stay away from them.addle::clap:

On to your AVR, in my opinion and me just being me i think i would just go buy a new one and hopfully get the one that got treated like a tumble weed fixed at somebody elses expense i hope and sell it for cheapo to get a little return out of it. Once again i sure do hope it all works out in your favor.:T


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

bambino said:


> LCD speakers, really bad deal! I put my self in that situation a couple months ago (kinda) when i caught my twins getting curious about what was behind the grills of the speakers so i packed'em up and put them away, i could only stand it for about 2 weeks before i got them back out and now for some reason they stay away from them.addle::clap:
> 
> On to your AVR, in my opinion and me just being me i think i would just go buy a new one and hopfully get the one that got treated like a tumble weed fixed at somebody elses expense i hope and sell it for cheapo to get a little return out of it. Once again i sure do hope it all works out in your favor.:T


I am starting to think I might do that.... also.. i think my budget just went up because I sold my old 32 inch LCD tv..... now I am really looking at the Pioneer VSX-1020-K 7.1-Channel 3-D Ready A/V Receiver. Man this thing has everything.... 6 HDMI inputs, internet radio, Ipod hookup..... and its onsale at newegg for $454 and I believe Best Buy will match that price.

here is a link to it
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...c=EMCPB-092010-_-PB090210-_-Item-_-82-117-342


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like a good getup for ya, with all the features. Do you have your eyes on anything else, is your budjet at the 500 doller mark?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If looking in that pricerange, I would pickup an Onkyo TX-NR807 from AC4L. I understand after what you have been through that Onkyo would be a tough to consider.

However, with the 807, you get Internet Radio, THX Post Processing and a stronger Amplifier Section. Understand that all Brands have failures like what happened to your 507. I have been using Onkyo's for the past 4 Years with zero issues.
Cheers,
JJ
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> If looking in that pricerange, I would pickup an Onkyo TX-NR807 from AC4L. I understand after what you have been through that Onkyo would be a tough to consider.
> 
> However, with the 807, you get Internet Radio, THX Post Processing and a stronger Amplifier Section. Understand that all Brands have failures like what happened to your 507. I have been using Onkyo's for the past 4 Years with zero issues.
> ...


I am thinking too that if i get a new one that it can do the 3d stuff.. who knows maybe someday i'll get a 3d tv


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

well so far my Onkyo receiver is still in la-la land somewhere and its been over 3 months since i've had a working receiver.
Newegg.com sent me a coupon code on this samsung receiver. {SAMSUNG HW-C700 7.2-Channel Receiver}
With the coupon code i got it for $199.99 shipped, so I just ordered it a couple hours ago. It seems to be more powerfull and does everything my old unit did plus it does the 3d stuff if I go down that road in the future and it was cheap. It also comes with included Ipod dock so I can sell my onkyo ipod dock (anyone interested  I really have no idea how good or bad this unit is... I didn't even know samsung made receivers. I'll let you know what I think about it. 

here is a link to it on samsungs website.
http://www.samsung.com/us/video/home-theater/HW-C700/XAA

***EDIT***
Just got an update from the electronics place that originally fixed my onkyo and shipped it to me but got damage. They said UPS is not going to cover the insurance because of inadequate packaging and that the shop is just filing a claim with thier insurance and will cut me a check.. of course they didnt say how much they are cutting me a check for. I'll keep this post updated though.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have absolutely no experience with Samsung AVR's and in truth did not know they made AVR's. I look forward to reading your findings. I hope it works great for you. If not, Newegg has a good Return Policy.

I was afraid that UPS would deny the Claim due to the shoddy Packaging. I realize this has been quite an ordeal for you. Thankfully, it appears it is going to be resolved soon.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have absolutely no experience with Samsung AVR's and in truth did not know they made AVR's. I look forward to reading your findings. I hope it works great for you. If not, Newegg has a good Return Policy.
> 
> I was afraid that UPS would deny the Claim due to the shoddy Packaging. I realize this has been quite an ordeal for you. Thankfully, it appears it is going to be resolved soon.
> ...


yeah I was the same way until i got the daily email from newegg and saw it... and at $200 bucks 120watts/channel it was hard not to give it a shot.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really am interested to read your findings. I hope it works well. Thankfully, your Polk's are fairly efficient Speakers and should present a fairly easy load. I would definitely crossover all Speakers at 80 Hz or higher to give more headroom for the Mids and Highs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

What an ordeal! That is just one nightmare. At least your going to get some sort of return out of the old unit. I'm sure you'll enjoy your new AVR, I, like JJ didn't know they made AVR's. I would certainly cross them over at 80hz as suggested. Keep us posted.:T


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

can you guys give me some input on how i cross over my speakers? I did a little google searching but didnt really get any good answers


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

It should be rite there in the setup menu on the AVR. Go through your manual thoroughly.:T


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

bambino said:


> It should be rite there in the setup menu on the AVR. Go through your manual thoroughly.:T


that sounds easy enough.... i was thinking that I was going to have to take my speakers apart and wire something inside....

Looking at my tracking number the UPS guy should deliver it today!


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

after looking at the pdf manual online...
looks like my options for crossover are 60,80,100,120,150,180,200(Hz) and the default setting is 100Hz


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have absolutely no experience with Samsung AVR's and in truth did not know they made AVR's. I look forward to reading your findings. I hope it works great for you. If not, Newegg has a good Return Policy.
> 
> I was afraid that UPS would deny the Claim due to the shoddy Packaging. I realize this has been quite an ordeal for you. Thankfully, it appears it is going to be resolved soon.
> ...



Hello JJ here is the specs page from it's manual.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

panaman said:


> after looking at the pdf manual online...
> looks like my options for crossover are 60,80,100,120,150,180,200(Hz) and the default setting is 100Hz


After looking at the manuel, thanks Ares, i would start at 80hz and hopefully you don't need to move up from there you might be able to go down to 60hz but i doubt it, it does not seem like a real powerful unit but it has got to be better then nothing. Keep us posted and good luck.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Wow. 13.7 Pounds. I wonder if that is a misprint? Otherwise, that is the lightest AVR that I have ever read about. Again, I really am quite interested to read Panaman's findings.

If it does indeed weigh 13 pounds, I would definitely XO at 80 Hz.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Might even have to go 100hz or better to be able to get some volume out of his speakers.:dontknow:


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

I got it hooked up last night.... first thing I did to it was update the firmware, I think the original firmware comes with some bugs in it or something... not 100% sure because I didnt test it with the original firmware. That was pretty easy to do.. just copy the files to a usb drive, turn the unit on. Plug the usb drive into the usb port in the back... and watch the display... when its done it turns itself off.... took like 3 minutes. I got everything hooked up and the first thing I noticed is that it defaults all the connections to the rca jacks instead of HDMI, flipped through the manual and set all the settings for HDMI and everything worked. I ran the automated sound thing with the little microphone it comes with... it actually plays music when doing it in stead of tones like the Onkyo did. I was running out of time at this point (my wifes father was over and she wanted me to socialize instead of play with my new toy in my man cave) so I popped in Avatar blueray and played it for a bit and also played Dante's inferno.. sounds great.. can't tell the diffference between this units sound and my old onkyo. I tested my Asus Oplay and the Cable box too... all works perfect.... Tonight I'll set the crossover frequency on the speakers and test the Ipod Dock. But so far I can't really tell the difference in sound quality from my onkyo to this unit..... not yet at least.... 
As for build quality.. seems like any other metal case of a reciever, the thing I do like about it is all the buttons are hidden on the front under a panel. Gives it a sleak look. The reason it weighs so little is because its all digital.. probably not alot of boards inside. Also the power button on the unit is kind of like a power button on a PS3... you just touch a light to turn it on and off... another thing i noticed is that it doesn't get hot like my Onkyo did...

So far though, in my opinion.. for $200 bucks I can't see how you could go wrong... if you don't need video upconversion and all your accessories are HDMI like mine, this reciever should fit the bill nicely, plus the added bonus of an ipod dock is nice. The remote is a little cheap but thats probably the only complaint I can think of so far.

One thing I think I would like to buy is a Universal remote that can do IR and Bluetooth so it can control the PS3


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like you came out allright then, i'm glad to hear your happy with your selection. Keep us posted on how it performs as like in the previous posts not many of us even knew Samsung made AVR's.:T


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a pair of JBL book shelf speakers sitting in my garage.. thinking of hooking them up so i get 7.1.... but at the same time that empty subwoofer port on the back of the unit keeps teasing me... makes me want to go out and buy another subwoofer so i can get 7.2


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Do it!:devil:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am glad the Samsung is working out for you. I definitely agree with Bambino that if you have an extra pair of Speakers sitting around, you might as well go for 7.1.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

